# Unfounded Rumors



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The thread about Mike Dugan involves nothing more than speculation about an unfounded rumor and should be removed. To let it remain only serves to provide more speculation and give sustenance to the rumor mill. It is unfair to 
EchoStar, to Mike and to all readers who 'know' Mike.

Rumors about equipment and programming are one thing, but this is about a person, one we know and most of us care about.

I recommend, no I urge that the thread in question be removed. If Mike Dugan's circumstances do happen to change, then a new thread can be started with the "news" based hopefully on facts instead of mindless speculation.

I think we've been over this ground before.

Regards, 

Nick


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I have contacted Bill privately to find out what he wants to do. The post really doesn't break any of our forum rules so to simply delete it is not really our place. I have left that choice up to Bill.

I hope you understand Nick. I'm sure you wouldn't appreciate us deleting your threads that MAY be based on "mindless speculation". We would be getting into a dangerous area if we started doing that.

I'm sure Bill will do the right thing.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Nick,

You are right. I have requested that Chris remove the thread (I can't because it is closed).

I thought the information was accurate since it came from several DISH employees, one of which has been VERY reliable in the past.

I apologize to Mike Dugan and the members of DBSTalk if this caused any grief.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Bill, I'm sorry about the remark. I know your intent was good. Since subsequent posts refuted what you had originally believed was reliable information, I personally felt it was best to delete the thread lest someone else read it and take the "news" and repeat it. I tend to overstate my arguments, but Chris is an arbiter elegantiarum who will not hesitate to tell me to take a hike when I need to. 

We may still be hearing some news, who knows? I could be wrong. I was once before. 

Regards...


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Nick,

No problem about the remark.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Looks like Haller was the culprit. Typical. And to think I thought some of the threads on this board were inane and idiotic.  

Remind me not to go over there anymore.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

<edited after official announcement>

As it tured out, the rumor was true but I'm sure Haller had no inside information about it.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Official press release:

http://www.corporate-ir.net/ireye/ir_site.zhtml?ticker=dish&script=410&layout=-6&item_id=511500http://www.corporate-ir.net/ireye/ir_site.zhtml?ticker=dish&script=400

Now, what about Bob?  :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

So this just proves that he's not only a psychotic idiot, but also a psychic idiot. :lol:


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Hey whatever you want to call it! Connected is connected whatever you call it


----------

